# Your opinion? Selling suits of copyrighted characters?



## CavySpirit (May 7, 2013)

I'm just wondering what other people's opinions are in regards to selling or taking commission for suits of copyrighted characters. I'm kinda on the fence about it myself and here's why:

Each individual fursuit out there is hand-crafted 100% from scratch(except for small features such as claws, noses, and sometimes resin heads but I'm going off a homemade suit from foam, sculpted clay parts, etc..). Basically it's not a mass-produced product and I don't think there are two fursuits exactly alike. But at the same time, a copyrighted character is a copyrighted character. So wouldn't taking a commission to make a Kyuubi or Amaterasu fursuit be no different than taking a commission to make another FA artists' character(without permission or anything)?

I've seen some people make and sell or take commissions for copyrighted characters like the wolves from Wolf's Rain or dogs from Ginga Densetsu Weed/Ginga Nagareboshi Gin and I've seen tons of Kyuubi suits out there(some home made, and some commissioned/sold/bought from makers). But at the same time I see a lot of makers saying they won't take commissions of characters like that.

And what if you take commissions for those types of characters and you have 3 different people sending you a quote for a Kyuubi suit? Then will it be considered "mass-producing" if you make 3 suits of the same character even if they are all made from scratch and customized for each individual wearer? X3

Would making then selling a character like Kyuubi or Amaterasu be different than taking a commission for it? (I mean like you make it for fun then sell it rather than someone pays you to make it, then you make it). I don't think there'd be a difference but I guess it's something to consider X3

I honestly don't know the answers myself, so I'm just curious what other people think about it c:

It's a pretty confusing topic for me because while people say you can't make money off copyrighted characters, I see tons of people make and sell fursuits, plushes, charms, art, keychains, etc.. of copyrighted characters like Disney, Pokemon, Ponies, Anime characters, and so on! I've tried looking it up, about copyright laws but really couldn't find much XD

So what do you think? c:


----------



## Atrayu (May 10, 2013)

CavySpirit said:


> I've tried looking it up, about copyright laws but really couldn't find much XD :



There's your answer. If there's not much info, then obviously it's not really an issue. Go for it.


----------



## Schnuchi (May 10, 2013)

Well, basically. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8fGFjoeyc6I


----------

